# Suche 5,25" Frontpanel: USB 3.0, Firewire



## CrAzY DeAleR (17. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche momentan nach einem guten Frontpanel mit 2 x USB 3.0 und 1 x Firewire ieee 1394 (jeweils zur internen Verkabelung direkt am Mainboard)
Sound habe ich schon im Gehäuse inbegriffen, ansonsten darf gerne noch das ein oder andere Feature dabei sein.

Vieleicht hat ja einer von euch gute Erfahrungen gemacht und kann was empfehlen?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. März 2012)

Auf die schnelle habe ich dieses Modell gefunden : Compucase Z-UF33 USB 3.0, 3.5" Multifunktionspanel | Geizhals.at EU
Aber du kannst dich selbst dort nochmal umsehen falls dir etwas besser gefällt : Gehäuse/Einbauzubehör mit Typ: Multifunktionspanel | Geizhals.at EU
Das wäre super, ist aber ohne Firewire : RaidSonic Icy Box IB-863-B schwarz, 5.25" Multifunktionspanel | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (18. März 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Triceratops,

leider ist aber nix passendes dabei. Das Compucase Z-UF33 hat zwar usb 3 und FW ist aber leider nur 3,5" wodurch ich noch Adapter bräuchte. Und Es wäre schon schön, wenn da noch ein wenig mehr im modul wäre und es sich dann lohnt einen slot zu opfern. 2x usb3 und firewire muss schon sein. Card-reader oder lüftersteuerung oder beleuchtungsregelung oder so wäre auch ok.

Ich habe zwar schon ein paar nette Module gefunden nur haben die leider Kabel die 1. viel zu kurz sind und 2. quer durchs Gehäuse gezogen und hinten irgendwie rausgeführt werden müssen für die externen MoBo Anschlüsse.

Falls es sowas als DIY gibt (also jeweils Anschlussbuchsen mit internen Steckverbindern) wäre ich auch bereit zu basteln.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2012)

Das Problem ist ist wie meist Firewire, hat sich nie richtig durchgesetzt bzw ist bei etlichen Gehäusen schon vorhanden. Für kurze Kabel gäbe es Verlängerungen und für USB 3.0 Adapterstecker. Oder man nimmt ein Paneel ohne USB 3.0 und benutzt dafür einen USB 3.0 Hub für den Schreibtisch?


----------

